# Need recommendation for Venice hotel



## Eric in McLean (Apr 7, 2008)

The plan is to fly into Venice on Dec 27 (departing Dec 26 from the US) and flying back on Dec 31.  Where in general should we (me and soon to be wife but this isn't our honeymoon) stay?  What kind of accomodation can we get get for $300-$400 per night?  Any particular recommendations on hotels?  Any particular way of getting a good deal?  Priceline does not allow you to pick which area of Venice.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 7, 2008)

We stayed at Hotel Abbazia www.abbaziahotel.com It's in a historic abby just steps from the train station, but you'd never know it.  It even has a courtyard with trees, grass, flowers. That's almost unheard of in Venice. Just 1 vaporetto stop from Piazzale Roma. We've stayed there twice, The price is well below what you mentioned, and includes an excellent breakfast. 

It's in the Cannareggio neighborhood, so you'll want to ride the vaporetto to St. Marks etc, but the hotel is convenient to the Ferrovia stop with boats to Murano/Burano and never more than a 5 minute wait.

Jim Ricks


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 7, 2008)

You can have two basic choices, a small family hotel like many of the Locando's or higher price version like one I have favored in the past and will be staying at again this year, The Westin Regina and Europa.

Cheers


----------



## Larry (Apr 7, 2008)

We stayed at a Best Western about 2 blocks from St. Marks Square. Fabulous location and we had a very nice large room with king bed for about $140 per night during summer about 3 years ago. I think it was Best Western Monte Carlo. I highly recommend it. I think we booked it either through Best Western or Venere.com. Check them both and see who has the better rate.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Apr 10, 2008)

256 euros a night at the Best Western Monte Carlo according to Orbitz!


----------



## Eric in McLean (Apr 10, 2008)

Only $758 per night at the Westin according to Expedia.  What is a Locanda?


----------



## sml2181 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Westin Regina*

OK - if you could find any way to stay here (or the Gritti) it would be so very much worth it.

According to SPG.com, they have best available rates starting 480 Euro. But they usually have packages as well, starting around 300 Euro as well (did not check for your dates, but if they are not there now, be patient as they will be there - usually including 1 or 2 free nights, depending on the number of nights you stay.

If you are not an SPG member yet, I would consider becoming one, and I would start with getting the SPG credit card - you will get 10K in points just for getting it. Then, I would charge just anything with it because...you can book the rooms with cash and points, you would pay 8000 points and 150$ per room per night. (You could also book them with points only, but then you would need much more points.)

I don't live in the US so I would not know for sure where else you could get the points (Amex maybe?), but I am sure the Starwood owners on the board will be able to help you out on this. 

Having said that - if you have HH points or you could get HH points somewhere, the Hilton Venice is also more than nice and I certainly love to stay there as well....but since this hotel is brand new, it is just completely different. Just checked the rates - from 179 Euro per night, or 199 Euro including breakfast.


----------



## abbekit (Apr 10, 2008)

We loved the Pension Accademia.  I have no idea what current rates are but probably in your price range.  This is the hotel that was in the movie "Summertime" with Kathrine Hepburn.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 11, 2008)

Eric in McLean said:


> Only $758 per night at the Westin according to Expedia.  What is a Locanda?



I believe it means "hotel" or B&B in Italian. They are small, usually family run hotels. Google or go to Tripadvisor.com for Venice Locando and you should see a slew of them.

Cheers


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 12, 2008)

This one will set you back a bit, but for a memorable experience....

http://www.starwoodhotels.com/luxury/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=72


----------



## Conan (Apr 12, 2008)

We stayed at a very nice and reasonably priced 3-star hotel within walking distance of the Santa Lucia train station.  
Once settled there you can walk or vaporetto ride to St. Marks Square, etc.





Hotel Basilea

I didn't see rates on their website, but they seem to be listed HERE (I'd still contact the hotel directly).


----------



## andrea t (Apr 12, 2008)

http://www.locandaorseolo.com/en/

We stayed here and loved the place, the location, the staff and Venice.  Hope to return oneday!


----------



## MoiAl (Apr 12, 2008)

We have just returned from Venice and we stayed at the Hotel Abbazia, you can't beat the location around the corner from the train station. The staff were so friendly, and yes the breakfast was super. We'd return there in a heartbeat. You can walk everywhere


----------



## radmoo (Apr 13, 2008)

We're booked into  Ca'Angeli 14-16 July.  You can check on Trip Advisor and I believe hotel website is www.caangeli.it


----------



## Eric in McLean (Apr 17, 2008)

Who did you book Locanda Orseolo thru?  Thanks.


----------



## nkosi278 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Hotel Canada*

www.canadavenice.com
was fine for us....


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 30, 2008)

nkosi278 said:


> www.canadavenice.com
> was fine for us....



Wow  that does look nice.  Right between the Rialto bridge and St Mark Sq. in the heart of Venice.


----------



## Eric in McLean (May 2, 2008)

End up booking everything thru Expedia.  We're staying at a la Commedia Hotel.  It's highly rated in terms of reviews and relatively inexpensive.  We're supposedly getting a junior suite.  The property is new.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## zazz (May 2, 2008)

I stayed at the  Casa Pisani Canal.  Its a bit further away from the train station, but very nice.  I paid about $110 four years ago and I suspect that its a bit more now, especialy given where the dollar is.  But its on a quiet street, was nicely appointed and had pretty good staff.  They only have five rooms and I was thrilled to have this place close out my Italian trip after the dump in Rome.  Breakfast is free, they have an internet computer upstairs.  The staff arranged a free trip to a Murano glass factory where I had no pressure to buy anything at all (and believe me I was expecting something along the lines of a timeshare presentation.)


----------



## Passepartout (May 2, 2008)

zazz said:


> I stayed at the  Casa Pisani Canal.  Its a bit further away from the train station, but very nice.  I paid about $110 four years ago and I suspect that its a bit more now, especialy given where the dollar is.



TripAdvisor says average price is $324. Welcome to the world of sinking bux!

Jim Ricks


----------



## Zac495 (May 5, 2008)

Hotel Wildner - I highly recommend it. It's right on Zaccharia(by St. Mark's). Just steps from the vapparapo (and excuse my spelling). Our window overlooked the canal. 

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=17508396&uid=500274

Go to my pictures and you'll see the hotel - inside and out. I don't recall the price - but it was not expensive (less that 150). It had an outside/inside restaurant and very good food (breakfast, lunch, dinner). Have fun!  My pictures also have restaurant recommendations if you're interested.


----------



## hoosiergal (May 5, 2008)

Starwood Hotels is offering a 7 night minimum, multiple Italian City special. Here are the details from their website:

Tour Venice and Italy staying a minimum of 7 nights in any combination of participating Starwood Hotels & Resorts.
Flexible and unique, with our Welcome to Italy package you're free to select your Italian itinerary benefitting from a guaranteed USD rate.
Rates from USD 395 per room per night in double occupancy including buffet breakfast, tax and service. See our terms and conditions for full details.

Call 1-800-325-3589 for reservations.

Participating hotels:

Venice
Hotel Danieli - Hotel Gritti Palace - The Westin Europa & Regina, Venice
Venice Lido
The Westin Excelsior Resort, Venice Lido
Asolo
Hotel Villa Cipriani
Milan
The Westin Palace, Milan - Le Méridien Gallia
Rome
St Regis Grand Hotel, Rome - The Westin Excelsior Rome - Hotel Eden
Florence
Grand Hotel - The Westin Excelsior Florence


Seems like quite a deal and it includes Breakfast!


----------

